# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Apple iMac: специальная модель компьютера в «М.Видео»

## SDA

Розничная сеть гипермаркетов электроники «М.Видео» начала эксклюзивные продажи модели Apple iMac 27" на четырехядерном процессоре Intel Core i7. 
Компания «М.Видео» является авторизованным реселлером продукции Apple - производителя таких культовых устройств как iPod, iPhone и Apple iPad. Новую еще более мощную модель моноблоков Apple iMac можно приобрести в гипермаркете «М.Видео» в ТЦ «Метрополис» в Москве в Apple shop, который был открыт в марте 2010 года. Кроме того, новинка доступна в интернет-магазине компании. Стоимость новинки составит 99990 рублей. 

Новый моноблок iMac, представленный в «М.Видео», имеет широкоформатный экран c диагональю 27 дюймов со светодиодной подсветкой в стильном корпусе из алюминия и стекла. Новинка является самой производительной в истории компьютеров iMac. Компьютер оснащен новейшим четырёхъядерным процессором Intel Core i7, позволяющим увеличить производительность в несколько раз. Благодаря этому, а также графическому процессору ATI Radeon HD 4850 новинка предназначена для ресурсоёмких трёхмерных игр и программ: и режиссёр-любитель, и геймер получат на iMac нужную скорость обработки графики и чёткость изображения. Кроме того, новый iMac, представленный в «М.Видео», имеет 8 Гбайт оперативной памяти и объем жесткого диска 1 терабайт. 

Широкоформатный экран со светодиодной подсветкой имеет соотношение сторон 16:9, разрешение 2560x1440 и широкие углы обзора - 178 градусов. Эти пропорции подходят как для просмотра фильмов в высоком разрешении, так и для редактирования или просмотра домашнего видео и фотографий. 

В комплект iMac прилагается беспроводная клавиатура и новая мышь Magic Mouse. Magic Mouse не имеет механических кнопок, колес прокрутки и шариков - вся верхняя часть мыши представляет собой единую плоскость, которая способна распознавать жесты Multi-Touch. Благодаря интуитивным жестам, пользователи могут с легкостью прокручивать объемные документы, рассматривать большие изображения, а также перелистывать веб-страницы и фотографии. 

Компьютер оснащён встроенной видеокамерой iSight, микрофоном и динамиками. iMac также имеет порт беспроводной связи AirPort Extreme 802.11n Wi-Fi; порт Bluetooth 2.1+EDR; Gigabit Ethernet; четыре порта USB 2.0; один порт FireWire 800 и новый разъём для подключения карт SD. 

Конструкция компьютера iMac экологична и превосходит текущие требования стандарта Energy Star 5.0. Экраном со светодиодной подсветкой не содержит ртути, а его стекло не содержит мышьяка. В iMac используются внутренние компоненты и кабели без ПВХ, не содержащие бромированных огнестойких добавок, в их производстве применяется система экономного расходования материалов на компоненты и упаковку и используются материалы, пригодные для вторичной переработки. 
http://www.thg.ru/technews/20100527_144800.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

Вчера его видел в "цифровом ветре" на 18 тысяч дешевле.

----------


## Alex Plutoff

- а у нас в Украине это "чудо враждебной техники", из того что сам видел, тянет без малого 28 тЫщ... но гривен, что составляет около 110 000 российских рублей
- лишний раз подтверждает, что наши национальные, с позволения сказать, коммерсанты товар таки из России везут  :Wink:

----------


## SDA

Вчера, стоял в "цифровом ветре" и облизывался  :Smiley:  Даже за 81 тысячу, лично мне дороговато  :Smiley:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

- да, железка элегантная, нечего сказать... да и комплектующие завидные возможности сулят, но ЦЕНА - сверх моего понимания

----------


## SDA

> - да, железка элегантная, нечего сказать... да и комплектующие завидные возможности сулят, но ЦЕНА - сверх моего понимания


И сверх денежных возможностей простых любителей Маков в России и на Украине.  :Angry:

----------


## Shredinger

Нет, это недорого, эт проста мы мало зарабатываем)

----------

